# Pics of my air force buddy smoking his first REAL stogie



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!! what a deadbeat friend you are. You have your friend smoke a Mexican cigar as his first?? I heard of not wanting to share your best sticks but thats so uncalled for! You better not have any sisters.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

The A. Turrent isn't even a mexican cigar. Its a Honduran triple maduro and its a really good cigar IMO


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

CigarKidUSAF said:


> The A. Turrent isn't even a mexican cigar. Its a Honduran triple maduro and its a really good cigar IMO


the A.turrent line is mostly a Mexican made cigar.I believe this line is the first to contain filler from other countries.

And I obviously meant that response as a joke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I just can't believe he is in the air force! Looks like a high school kid! Lucky him Baby face will grow old gracefully LOL!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha I didnt even know it was mainly a Mexican cigar, But hey atleast it wasnt a Ron Mexico. lol


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

at least it wasn't an Acid!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

True! I'd like to think I'm a better friend than that


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

My son is in the USAF and likes cigars too. What is your friends name??


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

He has great taste in transportation!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Were both in the air force. Were stationed at Dover AFB in Delaware. His name is Alex Brewer and mine is Matthew Nelson


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for your service. My son is Ryan Marshall, Scott AFB. Just returned from sand-land.


----------



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> He has great taste in transportation!


I agree with this more than anything else that was said.

I would post a pic of mine but I don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Matthew...good to see you're in the Air Force. What's your AFSC? I retired a few years ago. Really miss the people and the camaraderie that comes with being a big family.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just can't believe he is in the air force! Looks like a high school kid! Lucky him Baby face will grow old gracefully LOL!


Yeah...Matthew looks like he just got out of basic training. lol


----------

